# افضل الجامعات لتدريس الميكاترونكس



## مهندس ميكاترونك (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اخواني الاعضاء الاعزاء​ 
حابب اضع هذا السؤال عليكم لحاجتي الماسة لمعرفته​ 
ما هي افضل الجامعات التي تدرس تخصص الميكاترونكس , اين هي , واي معلومات تخصها ؟​ 
وبالذات احب ان انوه الى الجامعات الامريكية اذا وجد اريد ان اعرف الجامعات في امريكا التي تدرس هذا التخصص​ 
ولكم جزيل الشكر :20:.​


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخي الكريم 

ارجو مراجه الارشيف حول هذا الاموضوع لان هنالك الكثير من المقالات والاجابة على تساؤلاتك بالتفصيل وقد قدمت مشاركات عده حول هذا الاموضوع ارجو البحث على مشاركة مهمة في الارشيف عنوانها الميكاترونيكس بالعالم 

وفيه لنكات لجميع القارات 

اما بالنسبة لافضل دولة بهذا الاختصاص قطعا امريكا ولكن اغلب البرماج هي بحوث ودراسات سرية بمراكز بحثية 

اما الدولى الافضل للبرامج الاكيديمية هي المانيا حيث توفر تقريبا 25 برنامج ماستر بين باللغة الانكليزية او الالمانية وبلغات مشتركة احيانا 


واهلا وسهلاا باشتراكك الجديد بالمنتدى


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (17 أبريل 2008)

http://www.mechatronics-net.de/?part=main&site=MechatronicPages&where=european


----------



## مهندس ميكاترونك (18 أبريل 2008)

*مشكور على الترحيب والرد كمان*

الف شكر على الاهتمام 

ولكني حابب اوضح 

لم اكن اسأل عن الجامعات بشكل احصائيات زي اللي عاملها الموقع المذكور 

انما كنت حابب اعرف من خلال معرفتكم بهذه الجامعات وبايها تنصحوني 

حيث اني مخلص الثانوية العامة وحابب ادرس بكالوريوس هندسة ميكاترونكس ان شاء الله 

ارجو ان يكون قصدي واضح 

وشكرا :56:​


----------



## ميمو حسحس (6 أكتوبر 2009)

انا انصحك تدخل جامعة 6 اكتوبر لانها اول جامعة عربية ومصرية تدرس هذا القسم وانا خريج من تللك الجامعة وذللك القسم والان في سوق العمل مطلوب في مجالات كتير


----------



## ICE MAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن ياريت لو يتكرم احد الاخوة ويفيدنا ببرنامج دورات في الهندسة الميكاترونكس دورات قصيرة مدة شهر مثلا!!


----------



## uuum9999 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم . بس لو تعرف اسماء الجامعات الامريكيه او العالميه ارجو تزويدنا بها وشكرا


----------



## محمد احمد سعد100 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ادخل جامعة اسيوط وهناك القسم تتطور فى كورساتة واطمن


----------



## Mecha Man (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بصراحة جامعة تشرين بسوريا هيدي من أفضل الجامعات بالوطن العربي بالنسبة لهندسة الميكاترونيكس لأنو متعاقدين مع خبراء يابانين و ومع شركة جايكا اليابانية jica


----------



## osakaa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا ف هندسه حلوان ف السنه النهائيه هندسه ميكاترونك 
والشعبه دى اللى انشأها عندنا ومتبنياها هم الالمان مع امكانية ان ممكن تسافر المانيا بعد التخرج وتاخد الماسترز من هناك مقابل 25 الف جنيه مصري يعنى تقريبن بيعادل 4500 دولار امريكي ودى شامله الاقامه والانتقالات طول السنتين

والقسم الحمدلله قوى عندنا 
وممكن تجيلنا عروض لوظائف اثناء الدراسه part time work 
و ف الاجازة الصيفيه بيكون full time


----------



## eng-5aled (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جامعة الازهر بغزة مع امكانية اكمال ماجستير من المانيا مجاني


----------



## kingofthedark (21 سبتمبر 2011)

يا شباب جزاكم الله خير انا توني متخرج من الثانوي وابغى اتخصص ميكاترونكس وافضل انها تكون الجامعة في مصر افيدوني باسم جامعة في مصر تكون متفوقة في هذا التخصص حتى لو كانت خاصة بلييييييييييييز بسرررررررررررررررعة لانو ما عاد عندي وقت تكفون شباب افيدوني


----------



## kingofthedark (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شباب انا ناوي ادرس جامعة في مصر وقررت اتخصص ميكاترونكس فابغى اعرف ايش احسن جامعة في مصر تدرس هذا التخصص افيدوني جزاكم الله خير بسرعة وارجو من الاخ اللي بيرد علي انو يحطلي رابط التسجيل وابغى اعرف اذا كان معترف بها في السعودية


----------



## kingofthedark (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شباب انا فلسطيني وعايش في السعودية ومعي وثيقة مصرية نويت انشاء الله اني اتخصص ميكاترونكس في جامعة 6 اكتوبر لكن مش عارف كيف اقدو اوراقي او كيف او ارسلها لمين بليييييز افيدوني لانو موعد بداية الدراسة قرب بلييييييييييز


----------



## Eng Hassan Mohamed (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Eгипетский Pусский Университет
Egyptian Russian University
الجامعة المصرية الروسية

الكيلو 48 طريق القاهرة-السويس , مدينة بدر


----------



## كيرو عبده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## aboalneel-010 (6 أغسطس 2012)

ماذا عن الجامعات الاوكرانية


----------



## Eng-Hassan Mohamed (6 أغسطس 2012)

*Izhevsk State Technical University 

7 Studencheskaya street 
426069 Izhevsk, Russia *


----------

